# New EA, but not for long!



## LarryC (Jun 9, 2010)

Howdy, everyone. I'm sorry I have not posted before this (been a member for over 250 days), but I could not get into the website! I was not aware that the password provided was a temporary one that had to be changed. At any rate, I am in now and will be able to participate better!

I am a member of Northern Star Lodge, #377, that meets in the SR cathedral in downtown Dallas. I have been hitting the study clubs hard (visiting up to three different lodge study clubs per week) and am only a week or so away from my first proficiency exam! I can't wait to move forward to FC!

It has been a desire of mine to become a Mason for quite some time, but my life situation now lends me the time required to participate properly. I love what I am learning and can't wait to begin investigating some of the appendant bodies.

Larry:w00t:


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Jun 9, 2010)

Welcome Brother Larry!


----------



## Spring TX MM (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome,


Congratulations! I hope it goes well.

Kyle


----------



## Ben Rodriguez (Jun 18, 2010)

Welcome aboard brother. Don't just memorize the work, enjoy it!


----------



## LarryC (Jun 18, 2010)

*Re: New EA, but not for long! UPDATE: Told you so!*

Brothern:

I presented my EA proficiency last night (Thursday, 6-17-2010) and things went very well! After the stated meeting, the EA lodge was closed and an FC lodge was opened for my passing to FC. It was a wonderful experience for me; immediately noticing things that built upon what I had just learned and demonstrated.

I look forward to learning more as I "master" the FC material, but what really excites me is how much closer I am to finally being raised as a MM.

Larry Copling
Dallas, TX   :thumbup:


----------



## Huw (Jun 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Bro. Larry!


----------

